# Advice Different Route Through Spain to Almeria Area !!



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

Different Route Through Spain to Almeria Area !!

For the past few years we have used this route from France into Spain
San Sebastian E5, A1
Vitoria E5
Burgos E5
Madrid E5
Valdepernas E5
Granada
to Almeria., it's a good route but it's a good pull up the Sierra Nevada.
on the way home with a car on tow.
I was wondering if some other routes are worth a try? Been looking at two other routes and thought other members may have tried these out and what they thought of them ?

The first option I thought is 
San Sebastian E5
Pamplona A 15
Zaragoza 
N330 to Teruel NOW the dilemma 
To go via the A23 road to join the N340 coast road to Almeria

Or at Teruel Stay on the N330 
Via Utiei A3
At Requena N330 to Eleche
And join the N340 coast road

Or to carry on with the existing route I use
via Madrid ?

Any suggestions would be welcome 
Mike T


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Mike

In the past we have used the same route as you but dislike the drive along the coast from Malaga to Almeria. I too was looking for an alternative and was thinking of driving through central France and down the East coast of Spain.. Via Michelin also came up with this route. 

Go to via Michelin and route from Calias to Almeria, route Type as "Recommended by Via Michelin" . 

Distance: 1324mi including 1302mi on motorways
Tolls €141 (aprox)

You can also route without tolls 

Jim


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

HI JIM 
Thanks for your reply like you I am not fussed on the N340 coast road I have looked at the Michelin site and noted some of there routes ,but I thought it would be an advantage to ask members that have used these routes and there feedback.
Regards Mike


----------

